# New Zealand - Auckland Region - Eastern Bays



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Bastion Point, Savage Memorial*

Whats There:
Just hop skip away from the CDB, Bastion Point offers a loverly overview of the city and Auckland North Shores. Excellent overviews of the city and Rangitoto Island, old gunnery installment and a beautiful peaceful memorial. 2 Minutes down the hill, you can walk down to Mission Bay. I highly recommend treating yourself to the 'Coconut and Coriander Mussel Pot' at De Fontein with a mug of Stella Artois at De Fontein's after a long days shooting.

Getting there.
Its quite easy, just follow Tamaki Road along the coast. Just a little bit past Kelley Tarltons is the turn off for MJ Savage Memorial at Hapimana Rd. For a more detailed map, click on the link below:
http://www.wises.co.nz/map/default.asp?id=50693|2&svctype=1&zoomin=true&move=true

Pictures:

Savage Memorial:










Gunnery Battery overlooking the city.
This is a an excellent place to set up the ol' tripod and shoot sunset shots.













Other notes:
Above Savage Memorial is Bastion Point. This Maori Owned Land, please respect the Marai!

Walking here at night can be a bit dodgy. You are not in danger by any means, but alot of couples come out here to shag because its usually pretty deserted. Just be mindful of that!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Orakei Wharf/Kelly Tarltons*
A 5 minute drive from Parnell, 2 minutes from Mission by is Orakei Wharf. I provides Excellent views of the city and of the North Shore. Right Across the road is Kelly Tarltons, a large underground aquarium. I haven't been but if you have kiddies, this might be good place to take them. Jaque's Restaurant is right before the wharf.. looks pretty nice though I've never been.

Getting There:
Easy on Tamaki Drive (most of Auckland's Eastern Bays is here) about 10 minutes from the CDB. Follow this link for driving directons:
http://www.wises.co.nz/map/?id=19712|1&svctype=1&zoomin=true&move=true

Pictures:






















Notes: Its usually pretty windy here at night, make sure your tripd is wieghted down. Also bring your Rod n' Reel if ya want to go fishing on the wharf... i don't think they'll let you fish in the aquarium though :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2004)

That second image in your first post up there, the one of the fence....?   :shock:   I'm just stunned at how beautiful it is.   I haven't seen that one before.   Great shot, Mark!   

I didn't even want to open your thread, cause your pics usually make me cry.


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 21, 2004)

Amazing pictures mark, Auckland looks like such a beutiful place. I might hafta stop by there when I finally get my act in gear and hop on the plane. Gonna let a TPF'er crash at your place?


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 21, 2004)

lol, I might see if i can set up NZ photomeetup at some point so we can all take pics here. I am sure i can board a couple of folks if they don't mind the floor and couch!


----------



## markc (Mar 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Mark. That fourth one makes one hell of a panoramic if you cut down to just above the first break in the clouds and up to just above the water line. I wonder if you could do something with it along these lines. It's very striking.

And that fence still makes me pause everytime I see it.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 31, 2004)

*St. Heliers*

Whats There: 
Also in Auckland's East Bay Area is St. Heliers. Currently, there is construction going on to build a walkway around certain areas- namely Lady's Bay & Gentleman's Bay. Lady's Bay & Gentlemans' Bay may not be suitable for all tastes as it currently a hotspot for the gay community so family and homophobes be warned. This can easily be avoided when going here in the early morning to catch a sunrise. Ladies Bay is a rocky beach and is situated in the east making it a nice place to catch the early rays of dawn

Getting there:
Take Riddell Road turn on Waitara. Go to the very end of the road (somewhat hidden) there is a old wooden platform. To the right you will see the ruins of an old house with large pylons rising up throuh the bush. Follow any path down to the beach, low tide is best if possible.

click here for a map









Old house ruins on the way to Gentleman's beach


----------

